

Starterpad.com - It is a great place to find co-founder for your startup - timooo
http://starterpad.com/
With this site I was able to find my technical co-founder! :)
======
vyckaaabt
I've found a co-founder I wanted to find just searching the list and sending a
message!

------
dnlc
Definitely a great initiative

